# Check out these S.E. Ohio homesteads For Sale



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

Homesteads that I found for sale in Athens, Ohio area.

http://www.athensohiorealestate.com/iview.php?pID=10710
-$350,000 Very Cool!!! 51 ACRES M/L THAT BORDERS BURR OAK STATE PARK, 3 STOCKED PONDS-ATO, (1 IS TWO ACRES M/L) PICNIC PAVILLION, CABIN, 6 CAR GARAGE, 3 STORY BANK BARN 
-click more link to view pic ***Wish I could afford this one!!!!

http://www.ruthmather.com/sr685.htm
-$224,000 House, Barn, 69 acres tillable, 28 acres of pasture, 18.7 acres of woodland, 1.8 acres that are undefined, and a 1 acre homesite.
-Check out the slide show

http://www.athensohiorealestate.com/iview.php?pID=10700
-$205,000 3 BEDROOM, 1 BATH HOME ON 9.83 ACRES
-click more link to view pics

http://www.athensohiorealestate.com/iview.php?pID=10203
-$127,000 7.50 AC. M/L FARMETTE 
Click more link to view pics

Just some cool places, enjoy. -J


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for posting them. A bit out of my range. But still looking, the right one is out there.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I'd like to know who can afford that with a 30 yr fixed (safe loan) and 10% down?
Its not us!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Thank you for posting this, I did a search on that site and saw many other VERY reasonable priced places, in an area I had been considering as one of the places I would relocate to


----------



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

Well if considering Athens, it is a very homestead friendly community, with nearly year round farmers market, (others seasonal in surrounding communities), many homesteaders present. If you have any questions of the area feel free to ask.--J


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Gosh! These places sound good, but completely out of my range. I guess I still live in "times gone by",,when land prices was within reach of some average folks. I'll keep dreaming.
Patsy


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.herrealtors.com/reallivingsolutions/NewestListingsDetails.asp?mls=110119208&prop=9004716

Not sure if this link will work or not, but here's another one in that area. A dear friend of mine lives right beside it and would be a WONDERFUL neighbor. (He raises goats, chickens, cats and whatever else comes to his doorstep, builds musical instruments, and LOVES to help out all the neighbors with his big boy toys... bulldozer, etc.). Just a wonderful person. He was thinking of buying it just to keep it out of the hands of riff-raff, but if someone of similar mindset to him bought it, I'm sure that'd be great! He'd love to have good neighbors.


----------

